# ssl logischer ablauf



## bspainkf36 (24. Januar 2006)

Hey,
SSL sorgt für eine sichere Verbindung vom Client zum Server, z.B. wenn man ein Passwort verschickt, kann dieses mit md5 verschlüsseln in der DB abgelegt werden, jedoch ist der Transport zum Server ungersicher. Jetzt zu meiner Frage, am besten mit einem Beispiel 

Ich habe ein Formular (Name und Passwort), wobei die Daten verschlüsselt verschickt werden  sollen. 

xyz.de/formular.php (nicht verschlüsselt)

ssl-bla.de/xyz.de/formular.php (verschlüsselt) 

Theoretisch muss ich doch schon vor der Eingabe der Daten auf auf ssl-bla.... umleiten oder liege ich falsch? Jedoch habe ich auch schon Seiten gesehen, wo unter dem Form-Formular ein Checkbutton für eine SSL-Verbindung war. Man gibt die Daten ein und verschickt Diese über eine unsichere Leitung zur sicheren Leitung - oder sehe ich das falsch? Der logische Ablauf ist mir nicht ganz klar 

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Kon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2006)

Es hat nichts mit dem Hostnamen zu tun ob SSL aktiv ist oder nicht.
Im Browser steht vor der Adresse ja fuer gewoehnlich http://, eine SSL-Verbindung ist an https:// zu erkennen.
Und ein Formular kann durchaus ueber http://www.meinefiesekleinetestseite.de/formular.php aufgerufen werden und als Action https://www.meinefiesekleinetestseite.de/formular.php haben.
Es muss also nicht schon vorher mit SSL gearbeitet werden.

Dein erster Satz


> SSL sorgt für eine sichere Verbindung vom Client zum Server, z.B. wenn man ein Passwort verschickt, kann dieses mit md5 verschlüsseln in der DB abgelegt werden, jedoch ist der Transport zum Server ungersicher.


ist ziemlich wirr. Es hat den Anschein als sagtest Du, dass selbst bei einer SSL-Verbindung Daten ungesichert zum Server geschickt werden. Das ist nicht der Fall, alle Daten, ob sie nun vom Client zum Server gehen oder umgekehrt, werden verschluesselt uebertragen.


----------



## bspainkf36 (25. Januar 2006)

Oh, der ist echt etwas wirr, sorry. Eigentlich wollte ich ausdrücken, dass man ein Passwort zwar sicher speichern kann, aber ohne ein sicheres Verschicken bring das einem auch nichts.

Ich habe von meine Provider zwei möglichkeiten meine Homepage zu erreichen - einmal mit und ohne SSL. Was muss ich denn beachten, wenn ich ein Formular mit SSL absichern will bzw. die Übertragund der Daten. Irgendwie gibt es bei google nichts sehenswertes, ständig sind irgendwelche Provider da, die einem ein SSL Zertifikat andrehen wollen 

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Kon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2006)

Wenn Dir vom Hoster SSL angeboten wird brauchst Du Dich um sonst nichts zu kuemmern, normalerweise sollte der das Zertifikat stellen und halt alles entsprechend konfigurieren.
Programmiertechnisch musst Du auf nichts grossartig achten, ausser darauf, dass Du bei absoluten URLs nicht http:// sondern https:// schreibst.


----------



## bspainkf36 (26. Januar 2006)

Hey,
also wenn ich mich im SSL Bereich befinde( https://...) und die Formuldaten abgschickt werden, werden diese Verschlüsselt übertragen? WIe soll man denn aber den Fall regeln, wo z.B. eine Loginmöglichkeit auf jeder Seite der Homepage angeboten wird? Muss man sich dann auch auf der kompletten Homepage im SSL-Bereich bewegen? Ich hab schon Formulare gesehen, bei den man optional auswählen kann, ob man eine sichere Verbindung nutzen möchte. Wie läuft dieser Fall ab? Z.B. hier: 

http://www.janaforum.de/jana_forum/index.php (Der Login, ganz unten auf der Seite)

Man kann optional wählen, dass man die Login-Daten verschlüsselt überträgt - jedoch befindet man sich nicht im SSL-Bereich (http://). 

Gruß Kon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2006)

Ja, wenn Du ueber HTTPS zugreifst werden alle Daten automatisch verschluesselt verschickt, sowohl vom Client als auch vom Server.

Auf der verlinkten Website findet die Verschluesselung uebrigens per JavaScript statt.


----------

